# sr20de ,safc?or a chipped ecu.



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I have a 92 pulsar sss (sr20de) and i have a 2.25inch exhaust,extracters,cold air pipe,filter .And i have a safc from my other car that im selling do u think its worth putting it in the sss or should i just sell it with the car and get a re programed chip?www.powerchip.com.au.

also is there any other basic mods i can do to get her going a bit better?does anybody here run nos on stock internals?What type,and size shot.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Put the SAFC on your SR and you will be fine, you will have to go with an aftermarket ecu if you want to raise the redline but there are plenty of people running boosted SR's and using an SAFC

as far as NOS goes i would say that a 65 shot is more than safe
O


----------

